# iwav0181e parsing error



## Tobi (29. Apr 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 


ich habe jetzt bereits zum zweiten Mal aus heiterem Himmel Probleme mit Eclipse und des Visual Editor.

Dies ist die Fehlermeldung: iwav0181e parsing error

Wie gesagt, das kommt von einem auf den anderen Tag. 

Das letzte Mal habe ich eclipse dann neu drauf gemacht, dann ging es wieder. Aber das ist ja auch nervig. 

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Apr 2009)

welche Version denn? Vielleicht hilft ein Update...
Bei einer bestimmten Datei, oder ein grundsätzliches Problem?


----------



## Tobi (29. Apr 2009)

Also es ist Eclipse 3.4 und die Version des VE ist keine offiziell unterstützte. Mir ist auch bewußt, dass das zu Fehlern führen kann. 

Es ist ein grundsätzliches Problem. Ich habe auch gelesen, dass es am Code hängen kann, wenn der VE den Code nicht mehr richtig Parsen kann. 

Hab jetzt aber kurzerhand mein Eclipse neu eingespielt und siehe da, es funktioniert wieder.
Nur ist es halt so, dass ich dann nächste Woche wahrscheinlich wieder plötzlich das selbe Problem habe.


----------

